# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  رئيس المريخ : لم تصلنا اي عروض لبيع الحضري او اعارته

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قال جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ الذي ينافس في الدوري السوداني لكرة القدم ان ناديه لم تصله اي عروض من أي جهة لبيع حارسه الدولي عصام الحضري او اعارته.

وقال الوالي في تصريح لصحيفة الصدى السودانية اليوم الاربعاء "ظللنا نسمع عن العروض المقدمة للحضري ونقرأها عبر وسائل الاعلام فقط لكن ليست هناك خطوات عملية."

واكد الوالي ان نادي هال سيتي الانجليزي طلب السماح للحضري بالخضوع لاختبارات معه وقال أنه سيقدم عرضاً في حال اجتاز الحضري الاختبارات.

واضاف الوالي قوله "حتى الان لم يقدم هال سيتي عرضاً رسمياً لمجلس ادارة المريخ."

واشار الوالي الى ان المريخ حالياً لا يرغب في اعارة أو بيع الحضري وقال "هناك عقد واضح البنود بين المريخ والحضري واللاعب يفترض أن يستمر وفقاً للعقد لمدة ثلاثة اعوام وهذا العقد لا يقبل المزايدات وملزم للطرفي. "

ويتصدر المريخ الدوري السوداني متفوقا بفارق خمس نقاط على غريمه الهلال حامل اللقب.


*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
والله  كلام 
والتة مليون والمريخ طالب بي عشرة ديك شنو 
شتل ساي من الحضري ولا كيف ؟
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*ده كلام شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## ودكمبال

*إرحـــــل يـاحـضـــري
إرحـــــــل يـاحـضــــري
إرحــــــــل يـاحـضــــري
*

----------

